# 32-42 Smart Sony LED TV * * * * Help To Finalize.



## themanpro (Jun 16, 2015)

HI

Please help me to finalize the Sony LED TV from One Of The followings -


Sony BRAVIA KDL-*32W700B *80.1 cm (32) LED TV - *Rs. 40,900*

Sony KLV-*40R562C *101.6 cm (40) LED TV - *Rs. 53,900*

Sony BRAVIA KDL- *42W700B *106.7 cm (42) LED TV - *Rs. 61,900*


I am open to any other brand suggestion.

1. Budget? 40-60K
2. Display type and size? 32-42 Inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV + Monitor
4. Ports Required? Yes
5. Preferred choice of brand? Sony
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Above 3

Thanks in Advance ...........


----------

